# High availability with HAST & Jails on 2 machines



## UCLAGeek (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi guys, 

I'm trying to setup set up a HA cluster with an already existing jail. The jail is on a ZFS file system (RAID1) so I can not put its data on a separate device. I have a theory about how to go about doing this and I would really like your advice. 

Here's what I am proposing to do. 

ServerA: Main server with the jail currently running. 
ServerB: To become the backup server. 

I'm thinking I should have HAST run directly on ServerA and B syncing the the whole jail. Then I would have CARP and heartbeat run inside the jail to trigger the services as necessary.

Do you think this will work? Is there a better way?

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------

